# Iron Chef American Knives



## SpikeC (Mar 2, 2011)

Watching Iron Chef American, they don't let you see the knives that they are using very well, prolly cause they aren't sponsors, butt I'm seeing the challenger using a Glestain sugi for doing mirepoix. 
Trying to guess the tools used makes the show more entertaining, I think!


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 2, 2011)

I've annoyed my girlfriend on more than one occasion by pausing or rewinding the program to investigate their knife choices... 

A lot of Nenox on that show!


----------



## deanb (Mar 2, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing. Every now and then I'll recognize a knife but you have to be quick. They usually don't show the knives for very long.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 2, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> I've annoyed [insert name or title here] on more than one occasion by pausing or rewinding the program to investigate their knife choices...


 Guilty. I was pretty excited to see some Glestains.


----------



## Avishar (Mar 2, 2011)

I know Michael Symon uses the red handles nenox's, and a lot of challengers seem to use Suisin INOX's. I've also seen a few misonos, and a couple of those Masanobu gyutos. I've never hit pause and/or rewind *shifty eyes*


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 3, 2011)

I pause all the time on Top Chef and Iron Chef. "Ooh Togiharu hammered damascus!" lol


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 3, 2011)

oh thank god!!!

i thought i was the only one to shout at the tv during iron chef when recognizing a knife they used. i have also been guilty of receiving some hefty sighs from my wife when i have to rewind and pause to give her a brief description of what that chef was using and why it is great, good, or garbage


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 4, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> pause to give her a brief description of what that chef was using and why it is great, good, or garbage


For some reason, and I really can't say why, other people aren't nearly as interested in my commentary as they are in Alton's.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 4, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> For some reason, and I really can't say why, other people aren't nearly as interested in my commentary as they are in Alton's.


 
I'll bet they don't pay you as much, either.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2011)

Alton's is the product of a lot of homework, if not some scripting as well. It's tough to compete with that.


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 4, 2011)

Actually, Alton says that nothing he says is ever scripted. He claims that they have gone back and rerecorded the voiceover in some places because of audio issues, but when they do he doesn't change what he originally said, even if it was wrong.

He did however claim that he occasionally intentionally makes mistakes or act like he doesn't know what an ingredient, etc. is because he doesn't want people to think he's a know it all... HA. Actually, I've caught him doing that on a couple of episodes. He asks what something is because he's "never seen it before", and when the chef gives it's name Alton all the sudden knows everything else there is to know about it... except apparently what it looked like.

As far as knives... I'm pretty sure I've seen a Carter on there before, from one of the challengers. And maybe a Hiro AS as well... there aren't TOO many makers out there working with stainless clad carbon knives, and that edge patina is pretty unmistakable. I think the Carter was a wabocho. Other than that, a lot of Nenox, a lot of Shun, several Suisin, some Misono. I've caught quite a few of those on the show before.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 4, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> For some reason, and I really can't say why, other people aren't nearly as interested in my commentary as they are in Alton's.



That's because you weren't talking about poly-phenols....


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 5, 2011)

Batali isn't on it anymore, but I have seen in re-runs that he has used those green-handled Sanelli knives from Italy. Their are just normal restaurant service blades. Nothing fancy.

k.


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anybody else gotten into "next iron chef America"?
I've watched up through season 2 online. Because the contestants don't have staff helping them out, you get to see a lot more of them & their knife. I think my favorite is Seamus Mullen from season 2. He's one of the few that looks like he bought all individual blades, and they looked to be mostly Japanese. I actually couldn't name most of them though I've been searching the internets to see if anyone else did.

Apparently he's a fan of Korin and tojiro:
http://newyork.timeout.com/shopping-style/shopping/15947/rummaging-with-seamus-mullen

I think that it says alot that one of the smartest chefs on the show is also a knife knut.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 7, 2011)

I have seen a Carter too! It was a challenger. Morimoto uses a set of Nenox that have custom red bone handles that were gifted to him a long time ago. Everyone else on the Food Network is using knives that they are paid to hold.

The challengers sometimes bring really cool knives. There was a fish battle with morimoto and they were both sushi background cooks...lots of cool knives!


----------



## Tristan (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah... the reason we all watch Iron chef. Well one of the reasons. 

Frankly I've only been into knives for what must be coming on 1.5 years, and i have to say, it is quite astonishing that you notice in so much detail something that would have been just a sliver of metal in another viewer's eyes.

I'm guessing this is what CSIs and forensics people do when they get on a scene. We see gristle and gore, they start seeing weird crime related tell tale signs. It is all about perception and relevance. And I'm glad my viewing is now much richer and more fun thanks to another hobby


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 17, 2011)

I know, I know, this is an old post, but I just saw the re-run of No Reservations where Tony is in Tokyo with Iron Chef Morimoto and remembered this post from way back when. Inotada Knife Productions in Sekai is the place where Morimoto buys his knives and he has them made by Master Yoshi Kazuakada. The knife bit was pretty short, but interesting. 

Here is the link for Morimoto's knife supplier.

http://japantool-iida.com/knife_kitchen/2009/04/inotada-knife-sakai-city.html

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 17, 2011)

great find dinky! I wish I had the cash to take one of those for a spin.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 18, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> great find dinky! I wish I had the cash to take one of those for a spin.



Yeah, that honyaki deba is going to ensure my kid goes to community college.

k.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 18, 2011)

that is a great episode of no reservations!!!

i found myself liking that show less and less as time went on but that was one of those episodes that make me want to watch the show more and more


----------



## Customfan (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool knives! Thanks for the link! Yeah... guilty as charged... I also try to catch the beauties on ICA.

Does anyone catch the Asian version of the show? (I believe.. the original show) Awesome cooking techniques... beautiful tools (Specially the woks and knives)... The invincible men of Culinary Skills!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbVJUI3_IK0
Iron Chef Japanese - Rokusaburo Michiba
Iron Chef French - Hiroyuki Sakai
Iron Chef Chinese - Chen Kenichi
Iron Chef Italian - Masahiko Kobe


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2011)

I watch Iron Chef Japanese nearly every night on the Food Network, which is a spinoff of the Cooking channel. It is better iin a lot of ways than the American version, but both can be fun. The American version has too much "dynamic" camera work for me, though.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree spike!
It's like watching the Bourne Supremacy: food edition.
Batali really won me over with his skills, about 2 years ago, in ICA!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 18, 2011)

the original iron chef is not on the food network, it is on cooking channel and is much better than the hocus pocus jargon on iron chef america.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 18, 2011)

That's what I meant, [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## festally (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the Japanese version better and remember peeing in my pants when I saw this episode. [video=youtube;dN2JQG7c3wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN2JQG7c3wI&feature=related[/video]

The American version doesnt showcase the cooking / knife skills much or as well as the Japanese version. More often than not, they only show someone is doing something neat for a brief moment and inevitable will pan away to focus on someone doing something mundane like using the blender. The look here..nolook over here camera work drives me nuts as well. 

As a side note, I dont watch Food Network much. I cant stand how so many of their shows have little to do with cooking and what few shows that actually cook something are geared towards folks who cant boil water. Unlike the older cooking programs that I grew up watching (and the ones now on PBS), I cant recall learning something about cooking or being inspired to try what I see.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 19, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> That's what I meant, [email protected]!!!!!!!


 
i realized i might have come off a bit rude and it was not intended. i feel the same way as festally does about ICA and, along with almost every other minute of programming on the food network, do not feel it provides any real insight or inspiration. all these shows do is provide people with an illusion of what its like being a chef or cook. everything is bastardized in such a way that it makes me angry when i watch these shows so i do not anymore. sometimes my wife will come home from working a 13 hour shift on the line and immediately turn on chopped or ICA. i just cannot do it. i suppose its fine for some people but not for me. 

the original iron chef is more what its like in a kitchen and provides more insight to real world cooking. the sous chefs are not really sous chefs but culinary students who take direction. there are no gimmicks, just cooking and serving. after knowing some people that were on ICA and told me what its really like, i respect the original guys even more. 

again, im sorry if i came off as rude, im just passionate about the profession


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a beautiful yanagiba the challenger has.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 19, 2011)

I did not take your post as rude! I was just frustrated with myself for having another ridiculous brain fart! Too many meds.
We are pretty much on the same page.


----------



## shankster (Apr 19, 2011)

festally said:


> I like the Japanese version better and remember peeing in my pants when I saw this episode&#8230;. [video=youtube;dN2JQG7c3wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN2JQG7c3wI&feature=related[/video]
> 
> The American version doesn&#8217;t showcase the cooking / knife skills much or as well as the Japanese version. More often than not, they only show someone is doing something neat for a brief moment and inevitable will pan away to focus on someone doing something mundane like using the blender. The &#8220;look here..no&#8230;look over here&#8221; camera work drives me nuts as well.
> 
> As a side note, I don&#8217;t watch Food Network much. I can&#8217;t stand how so many of their shows have little to do with cooking and what few shows that actually cook something are geared towards folks who can&#8217;t boil water. Unlike the older cooking programs that I grew up watching (and the ones now on PBS), I can&#8217;t recall learning something about cooking or being inspired to try what I see.


 
Buddy's got mad skills with that sword. How long is that thing??


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 19, 2011)

I have not watched an ICJ episode since before I learned about j-knives. Now I recongnize debas, yanigibas and usubas! :lol2:

I did not get to see many Michiba episodes, but he never failed to come through with the Broth of Vigor vg:


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 19, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I did not take your post as rude! I was just frustrated with myself for having another ridiculous brain fart! Too many meds.
> We are pretty much on the same page.


 
im glad we are on the same page and hope others here are too!!! i sometimes have a few beers and realize some of my posts may come off as rude. there are so many good iron chef episodes and i wish that ICA wasn't around because it makes us look like chumps


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 19, 2011)

Btw, I just saw an ad for a new No Reservations on Monday where he goes back to Japan. Granted he is going to northern Hokkaido in March (right before the Tsunami and snowy), but looking at knives might be be interesting.

Here is a link to a show clip:

http://www.travelchannel.com/Video/a-hearty-winter-meal-15033

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 3, 2012)

I am so glad I'm not alone here. I loved the original better. I have always wondered what knives they use.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 27, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I know, I know, this is an old post, but I just saw the re-run of No Reservations where Tony is in Tokyo with Iron Chef Morimoto and remembered this post from way back when. Inotada Knife Productions in Sekai is the place where Morimoto buys his knives and he has them made by Master Yoshi Kazuakada. The knife bit was pretty short, but interesting.
> 
> Here is the link for Morimoto's knife supplier.
> 
> ...



Oh weird... I'm like 99% sure I was there last April. I recognize the mini owls everywhere. LOL
From what I understand though, they are blade makers not vendors. 
My post about the Sakai City blade makers at Korin


----------



## bkdc (Jun 27, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> It's a beautiful yanagiba the challenger has.



I feel inadequate.


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 27, 2012)

Is that Salty's 390 in the Iron Chef Japan clip?


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 27, 2012)

How big is that Deba he's using? Things the size of a broad sword.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 28, 2012)

festally said:


> [video=youtube;dN2JQG7c3wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN2JQG7c3wI&feature=related[/video]



I recently discovered that special yanagis are produced expressly for the purpose of taking apart large Tuna. 480mm in length is what I saw. You can get one from Hide (as in the Sakai Hamono, Yamamoto Hideaki, a la Gesshin Hide) for about 100,000 Japanese Yen.

In the first shot at 3:13 as he unsheaths the yanagi, it looks pretty long (480mm would be a good approximation), but it takes on an even longer appearance as a super wide-angle fish-eye shot gives the mirage of extra length.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2012)

I watched Iron Chef Japan and chefs on the one that I watched are national TV faces.... I don't know how great they are in reality, but I am impressed with the knives they use. It's also nice to know that all those chefs on Japanese Iron Chef know that people are "watching" - it must be a lot of pressure to be watched by chefs and non-chefs alike who would notice if they can't use their knives properly or mess up their wa-bocho and yo-bocho. (and of course the pressure of cooking on national tv channel)


----------

